# chennai - outdoors



## surfester (Jun 20, 2013)

I would like to add up some outdoor activities.

What are the best outdoor activities in chennai?


----------



## ManU007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Go to spencer plaza .. a wonderful shopping experience and marina beach ..... wonderful place!!!


----------

